# Penile Prosthesis with Ventral Phalloplasty coding question...



## AMCROOK (Oct 16, 2019)

We have a physician that is doing an Insertion of Inflatable Penile Prosthesis (54405) with a Ventral Phalloplasty and Scrotoplasty. Is anyone familiar with billing these together? I know the CPT code for the scrotoplasty (55175) but I am having trouble finding a CPT code for the Ventral Phalloplasty. 
This is where he mentions the Ventral Phalloplasty and Scrotoplasty. Should these even be billed together?

Next, the incision was closed. First, the ventral phalloplasty was performed in standard fashion by re-approximately the skin edges with 3-0 Vicryl sutures.
Next the scrotoplasty was performed and the scrotal aspect of our incision was re-approximately the skin edges with 3-0 Vicryl sutures.
Next, the entire incision was then closed in a running horizontal mattress fashion with 4-0 Vicryl Suture.
The incision was further reinforced with Dermabond. I then placed a Henry mummy wrap, fluffs, and a scrotal supporter.
The patient tolerated the procedure well. He was awoken from anesthesia and transported to the recovery room in stable condition.

Thanks, 
Amy


----------



## Jessim929 (Oct 17, 2019)

I'm not finding anything current on phalloplasty, and one of my docs does a lot of prosthesis inserts and I have yet to see him dictate an actual phalloplasty. A lot of articles say to use the unlisted code, which, you know, has a snowballs' chance of getting paid most of the time.   My doc does do penile modeling (54360), and per AUA you can bill 54405, 55175, and 54360 together.


----------



## AMCROOK (Oct 17, 2019)

Thanks so much for the reply. What all needs to be dictated for you to bill the penile modeling?


----------

